# Weekly Competition 2014-33



## Mike Hughey (Aug 12, 2014)

For the weekly competition, we are accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://www.speedsolving.com/competitions/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

*2x2x2*
*1. *U2 F2 R' F R F' U2 R U2
*2. *U2 F U' R2 U' R F' U'
*3. *F2 R' U' R2 U' F2 R U
*4. *F R' U R2 F U2 R' U' R2 U'
*5. *U2 F R2 U F' U2 R U

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 U2 R2 B D2 B2 L2 U2 F2 R2 F L' R' D' R B2 R' B' U F R'
*2. *B2 L2 D' U' B2 L2 U F2 R2 U2 B2 F' U L2 F' U B2 L R U' B
*3. *B L2 B2 F' D2 L2 F R2 B' R2 D2 R U L2 B D' F R' B' R
*4. *D L2 R2 D' F2 D2 B2 R2 U B2 L2 B' L' R' U' L2 R2 F R' F2 U2
*5. *U2 B2 R2 D R2 D F2 U2 R2 F2 R F2 D2 R F' R2 D' R' B L

*4x4x4*
*1. *Rw' R' F2 L' B' D F2 L R2 D' Rw F' L Rw2 R' F' U2 Rw D2 Fw Uw B L Rw2 U' F Uw2 F Rw2 D L2 R2 Uw' L' Rw' B2 Fw2 L Rw2 Fw'
*2. *L Rw' Uw2 U2 F D F D2 B2 Uw' F Uw Rw F2 Uw Rw D Uw2 L2 B' F2 Uw' Rw2 Fw2 R2 D F Rw2 F2 Uw2 Fw' D Fw Rw' D Rw R' Fw2 Uw' R'
*3. *B' Rw2 B2 Uw2 Fw2 Uw' L R' Fw' U B Fw2 R' Fw' Rw2 R2 D Uw Rw2 Uw' U Fw Rw U' Rw D' Uw U' B' Rw F2 U2 B F2 Uw F' L Rw' U2 Rw'
*4. *Fw2 Uw U' Rw Uw' U' R U' L Rw' B' F' Uw' Rw R2 D' B2 F Uw2 Fw2 L Rw2 Fw F2 Uw2 B2 U2 Rw2 B2 F2 Uw Fw' Rw' R2 F' L R' D2 Uw L'
*5. *B Fw2 L' D' U F' L2 R2 U B Fw' U2 L2 Uw R2 Fw2 Rw' B D2 B2 D2 L2 R' U2 F2 D2 Rw' Fw F2 L' R B2 Fw L D Rw2 D2 Fw' F Uw

*5x5x5*
*1. *D' Rw' B2 Bw2 F2 L2 Rw2 D' U' Rw' Bw2 Lw Rw' R' B Bw2 D F2 L' Lw' Dw L2 Lw' R Uw2 U2 F' L2 Lw' Rw U' Fw Rw2 F D' B2 L2 Rw2 Dw' B' Fw F2 D2 Uw L' Lw2 R D Bw2 D' Dw2 U2 F' L2 U2 Lw Rw' B' Uw U
*2. *L U2 Bw Uw' R2 Uw U2 Rw2 U2 Bw Uw B2 Dw Uw' L2 Lw Rw' D' Dw' B2 F' L2 Dw' U2 Rw2 Bw2 L Dw2 L' Bw F D R' F U Fw' L2 R Fw F L Lw R2 D' L Lw' Dw2 L R2 B L' B' Bw' F' Dw B Bw2 Rw' Uw' Bw'
*3. *Uw2 Lw' B Dw U' Fw' D2 Dw' Uw' B' Uw Lw' Rw2 B Dw' B U2 Fw2 L' Bw Fw2 Dw' B' D2 Dw R B2 Fw2 D' Dw' Fw' Rw2 B Bw2 Fw Uw' B' Bw2 Rw U' Bw' Dw L Fw2 L Bw2 Uw' B' D' Uw Bw' Rw R2 Dw2 U2 Lw Dw R Bw Dw'
*4. *B F2 Uw2 L D2 Bw Fw' L' Bw2 Lw2 Rw' R2 Dw U2 Fw' U' Bw2 Fw2 Lw Uw2 B2 Bw D' L Uw2 U' Bw' D Uw R2 Fw' F Dw' B2 U2 L2 Lw Rw R F2 L D Dw U' R' B2 Fw' Uw U Fw R' B2 Fw Dw2 U' Rw2 B Rw2 R' Uw2
*5. *D Dw2 U2 B2 U2 L2 Lw Rw B Bw' Fw' F2 R2 F2 D2 Dw2 Rw' D2 U2 Fw R2 F R2 B D' Uw' Fw2 Dw2 L Rw2 Fw' Rw' D' Dw2 B Fw Rw' Fw' Lw2 R2 Dw Rw' B Fw' Dw B' Fw L2 Rw' Bw L2 Rw2 R2 D2 Rw2 Dw2 Lw2 R2 Dw2 Rw'

*6x6x6*
*1. *D 2F' 2L' 3R2 2R R2 B' 3R2 3F2 2R 2D2 2B' 2D 3U' 2F' R' 2U' 2R' B' 3F2 F2 D' 2U2 B F2 L' F2 2L' 2B 2F 2R' D 3F2 2F' R' D' 2D2 3U' L' 2F' 2D' 3U 2L2 2R' F R2 3F 2D 3U2 2L 2R' 3F2 2F' 2L 2D2 B 2B F2 2R' 2D' 2F F' L' 3R F' U 2F 2L 3R2 2B
*2. *L2 B' U' R D 2L' R 2D 3U' 2B2 3R R' U2 3R' 2R2 3U' 2U 2F2 2D2 2F 3R' R F' 2R2 2U' 2F D' 2D 2U' F' 2D' 2U2 3R R' D' R2 3F 2D 3R D2 2B' 3F2 3R2 R2 2B R2 B' 3F2 2F 3U' U' L 2D 2R2 R' D 2U2 U2 L2 U F2 2U' 2L' F 3R2 3F2 2L' 2F L2 3R'
*3. *2F 3R' F' 3R2 3U 3R' 2F2 2D' 2R2 3F 2F F L2 2L2 3R2 2F2 3R2 D 3U U' 2L 2B 2F D' 2B2 2F' D 2D B2 2B' 3F' F' 3U' 2U' 2L 2R 3F 3U 2U 2L' 2R' 2B 2F' D2 2F L 2U' F D' F 2L 2D 3U 3F' 3U 3R R2 2U2 3R2 D' 2B' 2F 3R' 2B2 U2 B' 2F R2 D 2D
*4. *R' B' 2F' 2U U2 2R2 2F D L2 D' B2 2B2 2U' R 2F2 F 2D F2 U2 2L' U 2B D2 B2 D' B2 2B' U2 2F2 3R' 3U U2 L2 3R 2R2 D' 2U' R' F' D' 3U' F 3U2 2B 2R 3U 2B 2F' F' D 2D 2U2 L' 2D2 2U 3F2 U' 2F F' L B 3F 2R' 3F2 2F2 F2 R2 F2 D2 2R2
*5. *2L2 2B F L' 2L2 2R' 2F' 2L 2D 2B2 2U2 B2 2U2 R' 3F 2R' F2 D' 3U2 3R' D' U 2F2 D2 2F F2 2R F 2D2 U' R D 2D 3U 2U' U2 B' 2B 3F 2F2 3R 3F2 2U L 2B D2 2R2 2B2 2U' 3F2 2D' 3R2 2R B2 2B2 R2 3F2 3R F' L' 2L2 3R' 2R2 3F' 2L' D' 3U 2U2 3F' 3R2

*7x7x7*
*1. *L' 3B' 2F D 3B 3L' 2R2 3U 3F 3R' 2U F' L2 F D2 U2 3B R2 D' 3U B' 3F2 3U 2B 3D2 3B 3U2 L F 2D' 2L2 D2 3U 2L2 3L2 3R2 3F' 3U' 2L' 3R 2R2 R 3D2 3U 2B2 3D' 2U U' B' 2D' 2L' 2U2 2L 3U 2F2 2L' 3U' 2R 2D' 2U2 B 3B' 3F2 D2 2F' U' 3L 2U2 2R' 2B' 2L' 3R' 3U2 3R' 2R' R2 U2 3L' 3F2 L D L' B' F2 2L2 3F2 2L' 3B2 3U' 2R 3F 2U 2F 3L2 2F L B 3F 3L2 3R'
*2. *2B2 2D 3B 2D 3D2 3U2 3F 2U2 2L' 3B 2D2 2U2 L D' 2D2 3L' B2 2U' 2B F' 3R 2U 2B 3B' 2R2 3U2 U2 2B2 2L' 3L 2B' L2 3B' 3L' 2U 3B 2F L' 2B2 2D' 2F 2D' 3B' F' 3R 2U 3B2 R' 3B2 2R' D2 U2 R2 3U2 F' U' 2B2 2R 3B R' 3U2 3F2 U2 2B' 3R' 3F' L' 3L' D U' 2R 2U2 2B2 2D' 3U U 3F' U 3B 3U2 3B2 L2 3R2 2F2 L 3R' 2R2 3F2 2D2 3R 2F F2 3R' 3D2 U2 3B2 2L 2F' 2L 3B'
*3. *2U' 2L2 2F2 3R' D 3L' 2B' 3F 3L' 2R2 2D2 3D' 3U' 2L D R B2 F' 2L2 D 3D2 U2 3B2 2D' B2 2B2 3D R 2F' R2 2F2 3D' 2U2 3F' 3R' U2 R' 2B' R2 D 2D2 F 2L2 2F' 3D 3F' R' 2D2 3U' 2U2 3L' 3R 2D 3L U' B2 2B2 L' 3D2 2R' 2B D 3D2 3U L 2D' 3U' U 3L2 R2 B2 2B' 3F2 D2 B2 R' 3B2 3F2 R' 3U2 3L' 2D L2 3R' D' R2 D' U 3L' B 3F L 2B R B 2F F2 L' 2B2 2D'
*4. *2D' 2L' 2U2 2B L2 2L2 3L2 2B 3F 2R2 F2 D2 U' 2R2 2B2 U2 L' 2R 3F R' F 3D2 2U R B' 3F' 2L2 3B2 3U2 2B2 3B' 3F 3U U' 3F' 3D' U 2B R 2U2 U' 2L 3L' R 3B2 2R B' 2B' 3D 2F' 2R' 2U 2B' 3L' 3U2 U2 3R' 3U' B' 3B 3F 3L D 2D 2U2 2B2 2D2 L R 3D2 2F' 2L D2 3U' 2B' F' 2D 2U' U 3B 2D' 3D' 3F 2L 2R' D' 2D2 2U2 3B' L2 2L 3D' L 2R2 3B F2 3U 2L' 2R' 3B'
*5. *3D' 3U 2U' U 2F2 L2 2B 3D' 3F 2D 2U2 L2 3L' 3D' 2B F2 R2 3U' 2B2 2F' L2 2R2 R' U L' D2 3D2 2U' 2L 2F2 L 3L' 2R2 D2 3D 2L' 2R D' 3R' 3D' L2 R' 3F2 3D L2 2R 2U' R 2D' 3R' 3U 2U' 2L' B 2F' 2L' 2D2 3F2 L' 2D2 L' 3F D' 3F 3L2 2B 3F' F' 2L 3L2 2B2 L F' 2R F' 3L2 U' 2F2 F 3U' L' 3L2 2B' 2U' 2B2 3B L 2U' F' 3U2 R 2U2 B' 2D' 3B2 2R2 2F2 U' 2B2 U

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *F' U F' R2 U F' U' F'
*2. *F' R' U R' F2 R F' U F' U2
*3. *U R F U2 R F2 R F U2

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *R B R L' F' B2 R D R B' U' B2 L2 D' L2 B2 U' R2 U2 R2 F2
*2. *F2 D R2 U L2 B2 R2 D2 B2 R2 U L U' B R D' B U2 L B' D'
*3. *U' L2 D L2 B2 U' L2 D U2 F2 D2 L' U' B' L2 D' L' R2 F L' F

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *L2 R2 U Fw2 R U L2 D Uw Rw' Fw2 R' U R' D2 B D U2 L B L2 Rw' Fw2 F2 L2 Uw' Rw' D2 Rw B' Fw2 F' L2 Rw U Fw Uw B2 Fw' Rw'
*2. *L B Uw' R Fw' F2 D U2 F' D2 B L' U B' F D' Fw' U L D' Uw' B2 F' D Uw Fw Rw F L2 B2 D2 L' R Uw2 F' R' B' Fw2 Uw Fw'
*3. *Fw' Rw' Uw' R2 U2 Rw Fw F2 D' Fw D L' Rw' F2 L R F2 D Rw U' Rw Fw2 U L' Rw' B2 L' Uw2 U' B2 D R U' Fw' Rw' Uw U2 Fw D2 L

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Lw' Fw D Bw U' L2 F Lw' R D2 Fw2 U2 R' D2 Bw F2 L Bw' Rw' Fw' R2 D Uw2 U2 L2 B' Uw Rw' U2 L Fw2 Dw' Uw' U Lw D R2 Fw2 R2 Fw' Rw2 D Lw Uw2 B2 Bw2 Rw2 R Dw2 Bw2 F2 Uw Rw F2 Lw D2 B' Bw Rw2 Bw
*2. *Lw Rw Bw Uw' F' U' L2 Lw' Bw' U2 L2 Bw2 F' R' U R B2 Fw2 L Uw L' R2 F2 Dw' B' L D2 U' Fw Rw' R F Lw2 R U2 Rw D Lw' Fw' R2 B' Lw2 Dw' Lw2 B' L B2 Rw2 R2 D2 Uw2 U2 L D2 L B Fw2 Dw' Rw Uw2
*3. *Rw Bw D Lw R' D' Uw' U' B R D Dw' Uw Lw2 R' D2 Dw' F2 D Dw2 Bw Dw L D Uw2 U' Bw Dw F2 R' F U' Rw Bw2 F' Rw' U2 Fw2 D' Uw2 L' Lw2 Dw L' Rw2 R' D2 U2 Fw' Rw2 R' Bw Fw' Uw U Lw2 U2 Bw2 Fw' U2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' 3F2 U' B2 F L2 R' B2 2F 2U 3R' D' 2B 2F' 2U' U' L R' F 3U 2L 3R2 2R' 3F' 3U2 U2 L 3U' 3F 2U B F' R D U2 3R 2D2 2B' L' D2 2D2 3U2 R2 D2 2D2 R' 2D 3R2 D' 2B 3U2 2U' U' F 3U' R B F' 2L R B F' 2D' 2U' U R' 2B' 3F' 2F' D

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *F D' 3D2 3L 2F2 2U' R' 3D' U 3R' 2D' B2 2L' 3L R B 3B' 3F2 2F2 2U2 L' 3R2 2R2 R' 2D 2B F2 3U' R 2U L' 3L' 3R2 3U2 L R2 2B' 2U' U' 2L' 2R2 3D2 L' 3R 3B D' 2B' 3B2 F' 3D' F2 D2 3U 2F L2 3R2 2D2 3U2 2B2 3U' L' 2L 3B U F2 R' 2U2 F2 D2 3F' D2 2B' 2D2 3R2 3B' D' 2D2 3U 2U' B' L 3U 2F' 3L2 2F2 2R2 3U 2B' 3B' D2 3U 2L' 2D2 2R D2 U 2R' B' 2L' 2R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *L D R' U B D' F2 R' B2 U2 F' R2 L2 D2 F U2 F2 R2 L2
*2. *L R' D2 L B2 D2 R' F2 U2 R2 B' L' F R B U L2 B' D
*3. *F2 R U2 R' B2 F2 R' B2 L U2 L2 D F' D' L U F' U2 F2 U'
*4. *L2 B R2 B' L2 F' R2 B2 F' U2 F L R' B R' U2 B D U R' D
*5. *U2 D F2 R B' U' R' L' U' L B2 L2 D F2 L2 D' R2 U' R2 U2 R2
*6. *F' R B2 D2 F L2 D2 F' D F U2 B2 D2 B' L2 F B2 D2 R2 D2
*7. *B' F2 R2 B' D2 U2 F' L2 F' R2 F L' F2 U' R D' L B2 L2 B' F'
*8. *U' L2 R2 B2 D R2 U' R2 B2 D L B2 U2 B' L' B2 F D' B2 R
*9. *B U2 R2 D2 F' D2 B' F' L2 U2 B U B' R' D L' F2 U' R' D' B2
*10. *U' R2 B L2 B U2 B' D R F2 D L2 F2 B2 U L2 B2 R2 L2 D
*11. *D2 U2 B2 L2 F' D2 R2 U2 F R2 F L' U2 L D B' U' B L' R F2
*12. *U' R B2 U F U R' B' D' B D2 R2 F B D2 R2 B' D2 L2 B'
*13. *D2 U2 R2 B L2 R2 U2 B2 F' U2 F D' L' U F D' F2 U B' R'
*14. *F' U2 R F2 L U B' R F L' B2 D B2 U D2 R2 U' D2 L2 B2 R2
*15. *D' L2 B2 D2 B2 D' B2 D' B2 U L2 R U2 F' L R' D' L B' U
*16. *F' B' L B2 L U' L U B R D2 R2 B2 U' B2 U' R2 F2 U' B2 R2
*17. *B' D2 U2 L2 B L2 F' L2 F D2 B D L R2 D2 B D B2 R2 D'
*18. *R2 U2 F2 D2 U F2 D' B2 F2 R2 U2 B' D U' L U2 R' U' R' D' F2
*19. *D2 F' R2 F U2 R2 D2 F R2 U2 F' U' L' R' F U2 L' R F R' U'
*20. *R' F U2 L B' D B' R F2 U' L2 U2 F L2 F' U2 B2 U2 L2 D2 R2
*21. *B2 F2 D F2 D L2 F2 L2 D2 F2 D L' F' L' U' L' U R B D' B2
*22. *B2 D2 U' R2 B2 U R2 U' L2 U R U2 B2 F R B L' R2 U' L' B'
*23. *R2 D B2 U F2 L2 U2 L2 U' B2 D' B D' L R F2 U' B2 D' F U
*24. *U2 B2 R2 F' U2 R2 D2 B D2 F' R2 D F' L2 R2 F L F R B'
*25. *D' L2 R2 U R2 B2 F2 U2 B2 R2 U L' F L R' D L U' B' U
*26. *R2 D2 R2 F2 L2 F2 D U2 L2 U' F2 L' B R' B2 D' R B D R2 F2
*27. *D2 R L B L2 U B2 U2 L' B' L2 U' D2 R2 D' B2 U R2 L2 B2 U2
*28. *D2 B' D2 B2 R2 U2 F U2 B R2 D2 L' D L2 D L' U' L' D' B F2
*29. *U' R2 L' U R2 B' U' D' B R U2 L2 U2 R2 B2 R2 D2 F U2 L2 D2
*30. *U' F2 D2 U' L2 F2 D R2 F2 D' U2 F D L2 D' U R B L' D R
*31. *D B2 R2 U F2 U B2 R2 B2 D' B' D2 R' U' F' U L F2 L U' B'
*32. *B2 L2 F2 L2 D2 B2 L B2 R D2 F2 U B R2 F' D' F R' B2 D2
*33. *R D2 B2 U2 R F2 L2 R B2 U2 F' D L B2 U' B' F2 D2 L2 B F2
*34. *R F2 L' U2 F2 R' U2 B2 L2 F2 R B D' L D2 B' D2 F' D L' U'
*35. *R2 F2 D2 B' U2 B' D2 R2 B2 D2 R' D F2 L B2 L F' L' D' B'
*36. *B2 R2 D2 B2 L2 D' B2 U L2 B2 D2 R' B' U2 B L B' U2 L F' D'
*37. *F2 U B2 L2 U R2 U2 B2 D' F2 L' R D B2 L2 F' D' U2 B U'
*38. *U2 B R2 D2 U2 F' L2 B' F2 U2 R' U2 R U' B L D U B2 U
*39. *D2 B2 D' B2 D' F2 L2 D' R2 U' R U' L R2 U B' D2 F L2 U'
*40. *D2 L2 B2 D' L2 D F2 L2 U' B2 L' D' B' F2 L2 R' B' R' U2 B

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *L2 B2 D R2 D F2 U2 F2 U B2 U F L' B' L2 D' R U B F R'
*2. *F' R2 U2 B2 L2 D2 B R2 U2 F' D2 R F' U' F U R2 F2 L D U2
*3. *B2 D R2 D2 U' F2 U' F2 R2 F2 U' B F U' R2 F2 U B' D R' U'
*4. *U2 B U2 L2 F U2 L2 B L2 F2 U2 L D' L' D2 L U' B' L R' D
*5. *D2 R B2 L B2 D2 R' F2 D2 R' B2 D' B D' U B2 L' U F2 L R

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *U' L' B' R F2 L2 U F2 B L' D2 R2 F' R2 L2 B' U2 F' R2 L2 F'
*2. *D2 L2 B2 R2 U2 F' L2 U2 F' D2 F L D B' L2 R' F D F2 D' F2
*3. *R' L D2 L' U F' B2 R' F' D B2 R2 L2 U F2 R2 F2 D2 B2 R2
*4. *L2 F2 D2 R' D2 L2 R F2 L' D2 R F L2 B2 U' L D' R' U' F U
*5. *U2 L2 F' U2 F D2 F' R2 F U2 F U' B L' U B2 F U' L' U' R'

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *F L' B2 D B L2 B' R' F2 U' L2 F2 D2 B U2 F2 D2 F' D2 R2
*2. *L D2 F2 U2 R D2 R F2 D2 L' R F' R D' L2 R U2 L2 F' D'
*3. *R F' R' F' R' B2 U R L' B U2 R2 B2 U F2 U' R2 B2 L2 U2
*4. *U' D2 R' L D B R2 B2 R' D2 B2 R2 L2 B D2 F U2 B' R2
*5. *U' R2 B2 R' F U' R U2 L F U2 F' R2 U2 F' U2 F' L2 U2 F2

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U2 B2 R' D2 R' D2 L F2 R B2 R' F L' B' D2 B2 R D' U' B' R

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *F R U' R F U' F2 U2 R'
*3. *U' B2 L' B U2 D' R B L F L2 U L2 U' F2 U R2 U B2 U' F2
*4. *Rw' B' R' F' Uw' R' B' Fw2 F' D2 B' Fw Rw2 Fw2 R' B2 Uw Fw2 U R' F' U B F2 R' Fw2 L Fw R D F2 Rw' B' D' Uw' Fw2 F Rw B2 Fw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *R2 U2 R F' U2 F R' U2
*3. *B' R' D' R D2 R D' L B R' D2 R F2 R U2 R' U2 R F2 L'
*4. *R' B Fw' Rw2 D' L F2 U2 R D' Uw U' Rw2 U L' R' Uw L2 F L2 R' D' Uw U F U' Rw Uw F2 D B' R2 Uw2 U Fw2 F2 D Rw Fw2 Rw
*5. *F' Rw' Bw D U2 B' L2 Lw F L Lw B' Lw R2 F Lw2 D2 B F2 D Uw U2 Lw2 U' L R2 Fw' L2 Dw2 Rw U' B Uw2 L2 R Dw2 Rw2 F' U R' B' Fw2 Uw' Fw' F D' L' R' D2 Lw R' D' Dw2 U B2 Bw' R Bw' Fw2 U'

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=-5,d=3 / dUdU u=4,d=5 / ddUU u=-4,d=4 / UdUd u=5,d=0 / dUUU u=4 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=-2 / UUdU u=2 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-4 / UUUU
*2. *UUdd u=3,d=2 / dUdU u=-1,d=-3 / ddUU u=1,d=-3 / UdUd u=-1,d=-4 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=0 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-5 / dddd d=0 / UdUd
*3. *UUdd u=-5,d=3 / dUdU u=6,d=1 / ddUU u=2,d=-2 / UdUd u=-1,d=1 / dUUU u=-5 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=2 / UUdU u=4 / UUUU u=0 / dddd d=4 / UUUd
*4. *UUdd u=2,d=3 / dUdU u=2,d=5 / ddUU u=5,d=-2 / UdUd u=0,d=0 / dUUU u=5 / UdUU u=-1 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=0 / UUUU u=-4 / dddd d=6 / UUUd
*5. *UUdd u=3,d=2 / dUdU u=-2,d=-1 / ddUU u=1,d=-5 / UdUd u=2,d=5 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=1 / UUUd u=5 / UUdU u=5 / UUUU u=3 / dddd d=-1 / UUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
*3. *R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*4. *R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- U'
R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U B R U R U L B l r' b'
*2. *L U' R' L U R L' r b
*3. *U R L' U R U' B' U' r
*4. *L' U L B U' B' R' U' l b' u
*5. *U B' R U L' B U' R L' l r' b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(-2, 0) / (-1, 2) / (1, -2) / (2, -4) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (-2, -2) / (-1, 6) / (0, -3) / (-2, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, 0)
*2. *(0, 5) / (3, 0) / (4, 1) / (3, -3) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (3, 1) / (3, 3) / (-5, 0) / (0, 4) / (-1, -2) / (0, 2) / (-5, -1)
*3. *(6, 5) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (1, -5) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-4, -1) / (0, 4) / (3, 0) / (1, 0) / (4, 0) / (5, 0) / (4, 0) / (-4, 0) / (0, 5)
*4. *(0, 2) / (1, 4) / (2, -1) / (4, 1) / (6, 0) / (3, 0) / (5, -1) / (-2, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, -5) / (0, 3) / (0, 2) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2) / (-1, 6)
*5. *(3, -1) / (4, 1) / (-1, -4) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (0, 3) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (6, 0) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, 5) / (0, -4) / (-2, 0) / (-4, 0)

*Skewb*
*1. *U D R U L D L'
*2. *U' L R D' L U' R' D
*3. *L D' L U D' R L
*4. *R D' L' U D L D R'
*5. *L' D' U' L' R L D' U' R'


----------



## Deleted member 18847 (Aug 12, 2014)

*2x2 : *3.61, 4.90, 4.58, (10.29), (2.65) = *4.36*
*3x3 : *(15.95), (13.59), 14.01, 14.08, 14.29 = *14.13*
*4x4 : *58.37, (41.00), (1:00.57), 55.37, 54.16 = *55.97*
*5x5 : *(1:42.17), 1:37.83, 1:35.66, 1:33.13, (1:29.43) = *1:35.54*
*6x6 : *3:11.74, (3:03.97), 3:10.64, (3:17.01), 3:08.14 = *3:10.17*
*7x7 : *4:21.36, (4:32.54), 4:21.16, 4:05.41, (3:56.99) = *4:15.98* 
*2x2 BLD : *36.24, 45.94, 39.02 = *36.24*
*3x3 BLD : *DNF, 1:53.75, 2:16.95 = *1:53.75*
*4x4 BLD : *DNF, DNF, 14:36 (10:43) = *14:36*
*5x5 BLD : *26:30 (17:54), DNS, DNS = *26:30*
*Multi BLD : 3/3: (12:14)*
*3x3 OH : *46.81, (58.03), (40.36), 51.33, 41.29 = *46.48*
*MTS : *(44.51), 48.22, 55.04, (1:01.75), 57.05 = *53.44*
*2-4 relay : 1:23.23*
*2-5 relay : 3:03.68*
*Clock : *(23.00), 15.77, 17.14, (13.36), 14.50 = *15.80*
*Megaminx : *1:26.04, (1:40.04), 1:34.36, 1:29.84, (1:24.71) = *1:30.08*
*Pyraminx : *5.48, (6.04), (5.17), 5.87, 5.43 = *5.59*
*Square-1 : *(30.06), 53.31, 45.89, (53.50), 31.55 = *43.58*
*Skewb : *14.45, 11.30, 10.98, (15.31), (9.93) = *12.24*


----------



## mande (Aug 12, 2014)

2x2: 4.58, (11.77), (4.27), 9.74, 5.58 = 6.63
3x3: (17.96), 15.66, 15.64, (14.89), 17.27 = 16.19
4x4: (DNF(1:10.43)), 1:04.42, (1:02.44), 1:14.06, 1:25.05 = 1:14.51
3x3 BLD: DNF(1:12.15)[23.83], 1:05.49[21.59], 1:30.73[43.14] = 1:05.49
MultiBLD: 9/9 in 35:03.94[24:04.78] = 9 points


----------



## Sir E Brum (Aug 13, 2014)

*3x3: *15.34 (19.15) (15.20) 18.21 17.96 = *17.17* bleh


----------



## MarcelP (Aug 13, 2014)

*2X2X2:* (8.96) 8.15 7.64 8.83 (5.19) = *8.21* // PB I think
*3x3x3:* (17.79) 20.78 20.37 18.16 (21.46) = *19.77*
*4X4X4:* (2:26.41) 2:09.91 (1:53.18) 2:03.58 2:15.30 = *2:09.60* //Bleh


----------



## Sessinator (Aug 14, 2014)

*3x3:* 14.75, 11.71, (11.69), (15.66), 13.13 = *13.20* (wasn't warmed up so whatever)
*3BLD:* 38.78, 38.96, DNF = *38.78* (last one I memoed right, but messed up the execution on corners :/)
*OH:* (30.18), 24.97, (24.30), 29.40, 28.13 = *27.50* (don't practice OH so it's whatever haha).


----------



## Roman (Aug 14, 2014)

*6BLD* 14:20.59[6:31.99]
Lol, at the end of the execution I was sure that I'm about to beat my PB, so when I saw the solved cube I was so delighted, but whe I saw the time which is almost 1 minute longer than the UWR I was like "pffff"...


----------



## Tim Major (Aug 14, 2014)

Skewb: 6.93, 7.94, 5.78, 4.07, 5.74 = 6.15
Bad scrambles, happy with average considering.


----------



## Keroma12 (Aug 14, 2014)

I randomly looked at my results for one of the weekly comps in 2011, and my times haven't changed for 2x2-7x7 
(okay, I'm _slightly_ better at 3x3)

*7x7x7*: 6:41.86, (6:24.14), 6:36.88, 7:07.74, (7:28.37) = *6:48.82*
-never again...
*6x6x6*: 3:45.25, 3:45.55, (4:42.05), (3:23.28), 3:57.13 = *3:49.31*
-feels so nice after fighting against my 7x7x7, despite the numerous pops
*5x5x5*: (2:08.16), 2:01.04, 2:07.02, (1:58.89), 2:06.53 = *2:04.86*
- 
*3x3x3*: 16.52, 16.02, 15.40, (15.38), (18.00) = *15.98*
- yet I get 18/19 averages in comp...
*2x2x2*: (6.24), 7.56, (9.08), 8.27, 6.64+ = *7.49*
*3x3x3 OH*: (1:30.55), (43.84), 57.68, 57.85, 59.57 = *58.36*
- good, also got PB around 31 today
*skewb*: 25.43, 26.49, 25.80, (41.61), (10.64) = *25.90*
-such nice scrambles for my method
*pyraminx*: (16.77), 13.11, (8.67), 12.55, 11.01 = *12.22*
*2x2x2 BLD*: DNF(2:14), 1:12.87, DNF(1:18) = *1:12.87*
-new corner method, takes a long time to associate letters to stickers
*3x3x3 BLD*: 3:53.86, 2:49.44, DNF(2:42.61) = *2:49.44*
- [~2:15];
- [~1:35];
- [?] scramble looked nice so I tried to rush it but it was off my half the cube, probably undid a setup move in corners incorrectly (still getting used to that)
- This is awesome, I didn't get many sub-3s with my old corner method! 
*4x4x4 BLD*: DNF(24:43.10), DNF(25:58.20), 25:25.99 = *25:25.99*
- [13:42.10] first try in 2 years, got some centers wrong and messed up parity alg too
- [12:35.22] had a 2 minute pause right near the end during wings, and during that realized I had messed up centers so I stopped
- [11:29.07] good to see memo steadily dropping; wasted 3:30 of execution on memo recalls, and even without those there is lots of room for easy improvement
*3x3x3 multi-BLD*: *3/3* in *17:14.35*
- [10:12.71] so much went wrong that I was surprised to get them all


----------



## rebucato314 (Aug 15, 2014)

*2x2x2*
10.58 (8.84) 10.52 (13.51) 11.61+ = 10.57
*3x3x3*
28.70 26.93 (25.87) 30.61 (32.44+) = 28.74

I sucked


----------



## ichcubegerne (Aug 18, 2014)

Hey, I just want to ask, if you could generate longer Scrambles for Skewb, because at almost half of the scrambles its easy to one-look the solve 
Sorry for my bad english...


----------



## MatsBergsten (Aug 19, 2014)

Results week 33: congrats to qaz, Iggy and bacyril

*2x2x2*(29)

 3.11 Iggy
 3.38 riley
 3.55 AndersB
 3.81 Daniel Wu
 4.30 qaz
 4.36 bacyril
 4.53 bh13
 4.55 Cale S
 5.13 TehSeven
 5.14 CyanSandwich
 5.32 Thekubare
 5.38 Kian
 5.86 ichcubegern
 6.46 Schmidt
 6.48 Regimaster
 6.58 CubeBird
 6.63 mande
 7.49 Keroma12
 7.55 ComputerGuy365
 7.56 Gordon
 7.76 Mike Hughey
 7.82 MaxHofer
 8.18 Bubbagrub
 8.21 MarcelP
 8.24 evileli
 9.48 patrickcuber
 9.88 d4m1no
 10.90 Quinson
 18.06 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(39)

 9.94 riley
 11.84 AndersB
 12.55 Thekubare
 12.85 Iggy
 13.17 bh13
 13.20 Sessinator
 13.30 Odder
 13.88 Daniel Wu
 14.13 bacyril
 14.75 Kian
 15.13 typeman5
 15.98 Keroma12
 16.02 port
 16.19 mande
 16.21 qaz
 16.33 CyanSandwich
 16.43 ichcubegern
 17.17 Sir E Brum
 17.56 Regimaster
 18.15 Kenneth Svendson
 18.20 Mikel
 18.86 Cale S
 19.03 lorki3
 19.33 Lord Voldemort
 19.77 MarcelP
 20.11 d4m1no
 20.48 LostGent
 21.57 Mike Hughey
 22.58 evileli
 22.81 CubeBird
 23.03 cubefanatic
 23.84 TehSeven
 24.72 Schmidt
 24.91 Gordon
 28.75 Quinson
 28.98 MaxHofer
 34.65 Bubbagrub
 38.14 MatsBergsten
 DNF ComputerGuy365
*4x4x4*(22)

 48.95 AndersB
 51.46 Iggy
 54.16 qaz
 54.68 Odder
 55.97 bacyril
 59.37 Kian
 1:02.40 port
 1:06.34 Daniel Wu
 1:06.89 bh13
 1:07.40 Regimaster
 1:08.59 ichcubegern
 1:09.31 Mikel
 1:14.51 mande
 1:15.17 thatkid
 1:18.66 Cale S
 1:22.13 d4m1no
 1:29.40 Schmidt
 1:39.10 Kenneth Svendson
 1:48.66 CyanSandwich
 2:04.95 evileli
 2:09.60 MarcelP
 2:12.00 MatsBergsten
*5x5x5*(14)

 1:35.54 bacyril
 1:48.99 Iggy
 1:50.69 AndersB
 1:51.85 qaz
 2:04.53 Daniel Wu
 2:04.86 Keroma12
 2:05.08 Kian
 2:08.53 Regimaster
 2:21.51 bh13
 2:21.94 ichcubegern
 2:56.50 d4m1no
 3:17.60 Cale S
 4:06.05 evileli
 4:28.30 MatsBergsten
*6x6x6*(9)

 3:10.17 bacyril
 3:18.70 qaz
 3:48.92 AndersB
 3:49.31 Keroma12
 5:00.51 Mikel
 5:44.90 d4m1no
 7:02.69 Cale S
 7:30.51 MichaelErskine
 DNF MatsBergsten
*7x7x7*(4)

 4:15.98 bacyril
 6:48.83 Keroma12
 8:09.59 d4m1no
 DNF qaz
*3x3 one handed*(18)

 17.52 AndersB
 19.78 Odder
 21.59 lorki3
 22.35 Kian
 22.85 bh13
 23.55 Daniel Wu
 24.95 Regimaster
 26.82 Iggy
 27.50 Sessinator
 28.06 qaz
 31.33 ichcubegern
 46.48 bacyril
 57.76 CyanSandwich
 58.01 evileli
 58.37 Keroma12
 1:03.38 d4m1no
 1:04.04 Cale S
 1:07.06 TehSeven
*3x3 with feet*(6)

 1:13.95 Kenneth Svendson
 1:30.67 qaz
 1:39.66 Iggy
 4:08.37 CyanSandwich
 4:11.87 bh13
 5:49.37 ichcubegern
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 14.97 Iggy
 19.30 Cale S
 20.04 qaz
 20.23 Mike Hughey
 20.52 MatsBergsten
 35.16 CyanSandwich
 36.24 bacyril
 46.06 AndersB
 1:12.87 Keroma12
 2:09.36 TehSeven
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(14)

 29.90 Iggy
 38.78 Sessinator
 49.05 Cale S
 1:05.49 mande
 1:05.79 CyanSandwich
 1:15.29 Mikel
 1:17.38 Mike Hughey
 1:27.05 MatsBergsten
 1:53.75 bacyril
 2:43.94 AndersB
 2:49.44 Keroma12
 3:05.92 Daniel Wu
 3:33.73 Kian
 DNF qaz
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(8)

 4:35.90 Cale S
 5:13.98 qaz
 8:00.02 thatkid
14:36.00 bacyril
25:25.99 Keroma12
 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF Iggy
 DNF MatsBergsten
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(8)

14:16.35 MatsBergsten
16:37.43 Mike Hughey
16:46.99 Mikel
26:30.00 bacyril
 DNF Cale S
 DNF CyanSandwich
 DNF qaz
 DNF Iggy
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(4)

14:20.59 Roman
 DNF Cale S
 DNF qaz
 DNF MatsBergsten
*3x3 Multi blind*(5)

21/23 (60:00)  CyanSandwich
9/9 (35:03)  mande
4/5 (10:57)  Cale S
3/3 (12:14)  bacyril
3/3 (17:14)  Keroma12
*3x3 Match the scramble*(5)

 53.41 qaz
 53.44 bacyril
 1:12.56 Iggy
 1:13.31 Cale S
 DNF ichcubegern
*2-3-4 Relay*(12)

 1:01.42 riley
 1:05.93 qaz
 1:21.49 Iggy
 1:23.23 bacyril
 1:23.61 Kian
 1:24.56 bh13
 1:27.02 port
 1:30.81 ichcubegern
 1:45.92 Cale S
 1:55.69 d4m1no
 1:56.22 Kenneth Svendson
 2:05.55 CyanSandwich
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(8)

 3:03.68 bacyril
 3:09.38 Iggy
 3:24.98 Regimaster
 3:43.81 bh13
 3:47.69 ichcubegern
 4:32.13 d4m1no
 5:38.84 Cale S
 DNF qaz
*Magic*(1)

 3.66 Schmidt
*Skewb*(18)

 4.73 Coolster01
 6.15 Tim Major
 6.35 Odder
 7.42 AndersB
 10.13 port
 10.52 qaz
 10.61 cubefanatic
 10.88 riley
 11.65 Cale S
 12.24 bacyril
 14.10 Daniel Wu
 15.34 Iggy
 16.25 ichcubegern
 22.53 bh13
 25.91 Keroma12
 26.28 Bubbagrub
 27.49 CyanSandwich
 27.95 Schmidt
*Clock*(5)

 8.79 Perff
 9.84 qaz
 11.73 Iggy
 15.80 bacyril
 19.82 AndersB
*Pyraminx*(16)

 3.79 Iggy
 4.08 Daniel Wu
 4.80 port
 5.59 bacyril
 5.83 Regimaster
 6.30 bh13
 7.18 qaz
 8.63 ichcubegern
 9.98 Kenneth Svendson
 10.72 AndersB
 10.91 Kian
 11.64 Cale S
 12.22 Keroma12
 14.38 Schmidt
 14.78 CyanSandwich
 19.65 Bubbagrub
*Megaminx*(6)

 1:19.93 Iggy
 1:30.08 bacyril
 1:43.25 qaz
 2:00.52 Daniel Wu
 2:06.44 bh13
 3:07.64 Cale S
*Square-1*(10)

 18.85 Iggy
 30.14 qaz
 39.53 riley
 41.87 Daniel Wu
 42.81 bh13
 43.58 bacyril
 1:02.82 CyanSandwich
 1:03.70 thatkid
 1:20.90 Cale S
 3:34.32 ichcubegern
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

29 uesyuu
30 okayama
31 YukiTanaka
31 bh13
37 CyanSandwich
40 port
42 Bubbagrub
48 Cale S
DNF  qaz
DNF  Iggy

*Contest results*

283 qaz
273 Iggy
270 bacyril
221 Cale S
203 CyanSandwich
192 AndersB
186 bh13
166 Daniel Wu
135 Keroma12
131 Kian
130 ichcubegern
110 riley
109 Regimaster
104 port
99 mande
97 Odder
84 MatsBergsten
79 d4m1no
77 Mikel
69 Sessinator
65 Mike Hughey
61 Thekubare
56 Kenneth Svendson
47 Schmidt
44 evileli
43 TehSeven
40 lorki3
36 Bubbagrub
33 thatkid
32 MarcelP
32 typeman5
29 CubeBird
25 Sir E Brum
25 cubefanatic
21 Gordon
20 uesyuu
19 okayama
19 Coolster01
19 Lord Voldemort
18 Tim Major
18 YukiTanaka
17 ComputerGuy365
17 MaxHofer
16 LostGent
15 Roman
12 Quinson
8 MichaelErskine
7 Perff
6 patrickcuber


----------



## Iggy (Aug 19, 2014)

qaz is unbeatable


----------



## qaz (Aug 19, 2014)

Iggy said:


> qaz is unbeatable



i don't know how i won this week, i failed pretty much everything


----------



## Iggy (Aug 20, 2014)

qaz said:


> i don't know how i won this week, i failed pretty much everything



That's what happens to me every week


----------

